
Gadgets can be hacked to produce 'dangerous' sounds, says researcher - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49291665
======
Causality1
>Mr Wixey has been in contact with manufacturers to help them develop defences
that can act if a device is being made to produce dangerous sounds.

Seems like a lame cash grab. A compromised vehicle could potentially emit
sounds disruptive enough to cause an accident, but that's not what the article
addresses. It seems to think there's some sort of threat from weaponized
bluetooth speakers and headphones. In reality nobody would sit there and let
these devices damage their hearing. They would either de-power or destroy the
device or move away from it. I'm not familiar with any set of headphones
powerful enough to permanently damage hearing in the moment it would take a
user to snatch them off their head.

